# crypt sites



## graedog (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi everyone

Does anyone have any crypt websites to share?
I mean any!!
Its a very limited pool of crypters ( my new word lol) here in Australia, never mind western Australia!!
I do have
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/index.html

Thanks in advance
Graeme


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The classic one is Bastmeijer's:http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/index.html.
Do a google for tons of info/pages.


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Bitácora de un Cryptólogo by my good friend Xema. In this site you will see also some links 

Greetings from Spain


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Rub said:


> Bitácora de un Cryptólogo by my good friend Xema. In this site you will see also some links
> 
> Greetings from Spain


Thanks...

The most of the interesting cryptocoryne related links are coming from Japan, there are many blog of crypts growers there, some of them:

Sigezo´s Cryptocoryne Blog

Borneo 120

Avenn Road

底棲生活



Roots

Frontier´s Cryptocoryne Page

Symphysodon´s Crypts Page

Salow Aqua Life

There are lot of interesting links....

Greets from Spain


----------



## graedog (Jul 10, 2004)

*thank you*

Thanks everyone
i did a google and didnt get any of those sites
I really appreciate your sharing
Graeme


----------

